# Can anyone recommend a decent VOIP service in the UAE to call UK landlines...?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

I signed up for a year with Skype when we moved over last April to get unlimited calls to UK landlines, but the quality of it has been pretty poor at best. If I'm able to hold a conversation it involves both ends talking loud, slowly and having to wait for the other end to do the same and I was wondering what decent alternatives there are. 

Can anyone recommend any? Or are there any services in the UAE where you can call a freephone number from your landline and then get international calls very cheaply (there are loads in the UK, you call a freephone 0800 number and then enter the number you are calling and they charge 1p a minute). 

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been using Skype for ages over here and never had this issue, I have only had problems when I am a) downloading and taking up the bandwidth so stop or b) the other end is doing the same or on a 3G connection.

Have you checked your speeds etc as it could be that?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Definately not my speed. It's 16 down but only 1 mbps up, but it can do video calls on Skype fine so should be able to do audio to Skype's servers only just as well. 

Sometimes we get a decent call but most of the time it's like the other end is in a tin can, and they usually can't hear us. 

I've also tried with VPN switched on and off, equally hit and miss both ways for phone calls.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In a word NO - voip services are illegal in the UAE and the majority are blocked by the TRA. I just use skype to skype or facetime - both work well.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This can't be discussed here since VoIP services are illegal, except Du and Etisalat's services (meh).

http://www.tra.gov.ae/FAQ.php


----------

